# How do i get an animated avatar?



## barriecusvein (Nov 12, 2005)

I tried to use this little gif i have as my avatar but it said i couldnt upload an animated image. but ive seen people in the forum with animated avatars. what did i do wrong?? thanks in advance


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 12, 2005)

Probably a supporting member benefit.

What I wanna know is this:  what's wrong with your current av?  It looks good to me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Probably a supporting member benefit.
> 
> What I wanna know is this:  what's wrong with your current av?  It looks good to me.


A definite agreement here!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2005)

Try it now.  New software had a setting for animated avatars, was turned off on everyone it seems. 

A supporting membership lets you use a larger one, as well as setting up a profile pic (and other things too).


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 12, 2005)

ah...I stand corrected; but, still, why change it?


----------



## barriecusvein (Nov 12, 2005)

hmmm, now it lets me upload the image but it isnt animated. o well, looks like i'll have to stay with the lovely rachael for a bit! thanks for the help


----------

